# child ineligible to show...loopholes?



## suchasherrie (Mar 1, 2016)

My child has just become ineligible to show at her County show next week. She has four separate projects. She is ineligible because of to failing grades, one of which is an AG class. I believe this to be unfair. And without time for too many details, I'm wondering if anybody knows any way around this. I hate to even ask this but we have several thousand dollars worth of animals that need to be shown and make sale! Btw,we're in Texas.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no...she's failing? I hate to sound terrible but isn't showing a privilege to work towards?So if just anyone can do it there'd be no incentive. Of course I know no details, but sorry she is having trouble!


----------



## suchasherrie (Mar 1, 2016)

I totally agree. However,the last month we had some family medical situations,and it caused her to fall behind. She's given everything since August of last year and I'm hoping for some advice from someone that has gone through something similar.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Maybe you could ask the teachers if there is a way for her to do extra credit to catch up? Or can she show separate from 4-h, just in county/state shows?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can't talk to the teachers on how she can make some things up?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I had this happen also. If the failures are because of low test or work grades, maybe the tests can be taken again or the work can be done again. Be sure that you read your school district's policies that deal with extra curricular activities--sometimes you can find a loophole for a class. For example, certain classes don't apply to the no pass no play rule. During my son's senior year he was failing three classes, I got two teachers to let him turn in work late, and another class didn't count for no pass no play. The school didn't realize that until I printed the policy, highlighted the rule, and took it to the principal. He turned in his form to the extension office the day the steers went in. He missed the turkey show, but was able to take the steer to auction and get his money back. Be prepared to do a lot of begging!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...I've not heard of that here in Maine. Is she hoping to show for 4-H? I've never known a 4-H or ADGA show to have anything to do with grades...


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Texas has a law called "no pass, no play." It was intended to get athletics under control. All UIL events require that students are passing to participate. For some reason, 4-H events and many livestock events fall under the rule.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

If there were extenuating circumstances then try speaking to teachers and 4H leaders about an exemption.

If there were not extenuating circumstances then I think it's a powerful lesson in consequences.

Either way it's early in the show season and if she works hard couldn't she bring her grades up for later shows?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you get the doctor or whomever to briefly state due to such and such medical problem, etc. the child should be permitted to make up missed assignments/ tests, etc? There should be a medical loophole there somewhere. 

Maybe call your congressman and explain that 4-H, and all non school stuff should be removed from the law! (Good luck with that one!)


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

My 4H isnt even connectef with my school. I know how hard that must be. I dont understand unless your in ffa 
We use 4H for part of our curriculum. Maybe your school does too. I know grandma, mom and dad would not let me show if i was not getting at least C grades. Heck, they tell me i have to feed my animals before i get to eat since they depend on me. As a reward i can bring in my favorite chicken into class as long as i focus on study time and lessons.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww I see this is a little old and to late now but there is not just ffa and 4h there is also independent. I can only tell you how it goes on here but maybe something to look into because myself I would still be livid. My kids will do independent since the one club is city people and don't understand there is no way I can get my kids from school feed and go to a meeting. Their answer was feed them in the dark. 1000+ lb hungry cows in the dark no thank you.
Any ways so here no club no nothing your your own person. We must write to the fair X days in advanced and tell them what we want to show. We will have to pay for our own insurance in case our animal gets loose and breaks something but we have farmers insurance and they treat us well on getting what we need for the few days and not having to pay it all year. The fair we are going to we have to write in 60 days in advanced and let them know. Now the other fair we can attend they don't want the child to be in a club for the last year. I think what that is is if there was a issue with the club you had before they want you to try and find another to make it work. So call the fair and ask them about independent. 
I wanted my son to do 4h because there really isn't much to do around here and it gives him something to look forward to, all the different meetings but I'm actually kinda happy it didn't work out because of all the drama and BS that goes with it all. There is YouTube for him to learn how to show and different forums like this one for all kinds of different things. Right now he's just doing a meat pen of chickens and showing a Doeling so if while we are learning how to show that girl and we run into a jam I'm gonna be on here asking for help lol


----------

